# On The Beach RV Park, Port Aransas



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, On Sunday Aug 2nd I swapped out the 4 house batteries on my coach then on Wednesday the 5th put in the new inverter/charger that I mentioned recently in another post.

On August 7th, (Thursday) we pulled out of the driveway around 10pm, stopped and fuel up a few miles from the house and hit the Grand Parkway just north of I-10 headed south to highway 59, final destination was "On the Beach RV Park in Port Aransas.

Pulled into the park at 2:20 in the morning only to discover that someone had parked their truck in such a way that I could not get into my spot.
The wife wanted to set his truck alarm off so that he'd come out and turn it off and we could have him move it. I objected as I didn't want to wake half the RV'rs up in the process. I opted to leave the park and pull up on the beach, open the windows and call it a night.

Up at 7:00 the next morning to let the dog out, we left the beach and got back to the park around 7:30am. I explained our situation to the attendant on duty and he went to investigate, 10 minutes alter he came back to the office and said that he had woken up the owner of the truck and that he was in the process of moving his truck. In minutes I was in our spot, hooking up all the utilities w.ich included cable

On the beach RV park is a nice LITTLE camp ground with 50-60 spots. Some would call it tight, but the spot we had (H8) had plenty of room for the 40' MH with room to park the golf cart. 

We spent Friday - Tuesday morning there, the beach in Port Aransas is awesome, I highly recommend it. We basically spent 4-1/2 days on the beach unwinding from work stress and the stress that comes from just living in Houston. 

:brew2::brew2::an5:

Our Next trip is Labor Day, This time we will be closer to home but still on the beach.

Safe Travels.
Murray


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Was GP Nunn There?*






SG2


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Why yes he was!!!!! 

I've never heard that song, it was awesome...


----------

